# My Star Wars Group Experience (so far)



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Since January I have joined up with a club that is decided to Star Wars, some of you maybe or may not know i am a huge fan of Star Wars.

But to make this short. I have joined up with a group of Star Wars fans and what we do in this group is to practice moves from the movies / or choreography our own stuff with our Lightsabers to fight with each other.

Its been a lot of fun. This group is based in LA, California, which is about a 2 hour drive (*depending on traffic) for me, and there are others sites that have this group, which are in NY, PA, and NJ.

This has been a good start, since i enjoyed Star Wars, I feel comfortable with those around me, and the only thing i have told them about me, is that I suffer from allergy and asthma. I feel like i have made some friends here at this club.

[hr:3tmyjuvx][/hr:3tmyjuvx]
Have you guys/girls thought about joining up with a group /or club of something in your interest? maybe this will help you become less anxious about people /or anything.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think clubs like these (common interest) are fantastic for meeting people. Just having that common interest makes it more comfortable, since you can talk in depth about the interest while slowly easing into getting to know each other and even becoming friends.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Happy for you, Torlin!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Tor!

They don't need to know about your SA, uness you really get to know them. You will know when to share information like that. For now, just have fun! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Torlin: I reckon your awesome!!!!!!!!! :nw :yes

Anyone who loves Star Wars is a legend in my book!!!!!!!!

_May the force be with you ....always....._ :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Torlin: I reckon your awesome!!!!!!!!! :nw :yes
> 
> Anyone who loves Star Wars is a legend in my book!!!!!!!!
> 
> _May the force be with you ....always....._ :yes


:afr really, why i am i awesome? :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey Tor!
> 
> They don't need to know about your SA, uness you really get to know them. You will know when to share information like that. For now, just have fun! :boogie :boogie :boogie


yes fun. :boogie :boogie :boogie x 2


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

torlin said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Torlin: I reckon your awesome!!!!!!!!! :nw :yes
> ...


....cos _anyone _who loves Star Wars could only be!!! ..._That_ is why!!!!!:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

want to see me in action?

this will explain more of what we do at my group.

enjoy

filmed on March 9th, 2008, 1pm to 4pm

[youtube:3txe0d2p]G7YfK03lyB8[/youtube:3txe0d2p]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pretty neat! Do you know how to do the graphics editing to make them look like beams of light?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

torlin said:


> want to see me in action?
> 
> this will explain more of what we do at my group.
> 
> ...


You guys should film it in the dark with your sabers turned on!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Pretty neat! Do you know how to do the graphics editing to make them look like beams of light?


yes, graphics editing comes in later, this is just to show you what I do with the group.



coldmorning said:


> You guys should film it in the dark with your sabers turned on!


yes of course we turn them on @ the night


----------



## Trybrow (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Torlin. Don't forget, you can share the positive things about yourself too. Like how many times you have watched Star Wars. Or how much you feel the force. maybe not that one, that could be misconstrued.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

update:

It is so much fun going to the park at night and lighting up our sabers to learn from different forms of other martial arts with safety in mind first, and applying it to our choreography fighting in fan films /or at events.

going tonight (4/17).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sounds great, torlin. It's nice to have hobbies that can be shared with others in which you can sort of lose yourself in the moment from having fun. Keep it up, sounds like a good time!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

latest picture that is clear. March 20, 2008


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Damn! Like an army. Cool!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I wish there was a bounty hunters guild


----------



## FrankX (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on finding a club with (it sounds like) good folks in it. Also:



torlin said:


> latest picture that is clear. March 20, 2008


You guys should spell out the name of your group or something with all the sabers. You almost have an 'A' over there on the left, already =)


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

haha that looked awesome when he knocked the guy away using force power.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sweet, this sounds like the most awesome club ever.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

FrankX said:


> You guys should spell out the name of your group or something with all the sabers. You almost have an 'A' over there on the left, already =)


yeah we have pictures were we took our lightsabers to spell out LA.
[ trying to find an image ]

[hr:2dux2epu][/hr:2dux2epu]
[ posted below ]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's gnarly dude! I want a lightsaber now lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

smaller group with the LA made with the lightsaber blade
taken on March 06, 2008


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, that lighting kicks ***!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time. You definitely have more cohones then me cause I don't think I would be able to do that.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Just like to say that I am really pleased that you have found a nice group of people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> That's gnarly dude! I want a lightsaber now lol


do you really want a lightsaber?


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks like so much fun Tor! man, I'm jealous.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

I've never actually watched any Star Wars movies but that does look pretty awesome


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quietgal said:


> That looks like so much fun Tor! man, I'm jealous.


Thanks



palecadude said:


> I've never actually watched any Star Wars movies but that does look pretty awesome


Thanks, it is awesome.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to let people know, i haven't gone in two weeks, im missing this week because i haven't been feeling well. my tum tum hurts.

i feel sad cause i don't know how they will react to me now, since i missed two weeks so far.

im suppose to be on my way right now, but like i said my tum tum hurts.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

they're gonna beat the sith out of you


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is going tonight. i better get ready. need to leave before 6pm. stupid traffic.

-$20.00 for gas
-1 hour 40 minutes drive

+its a blast though.
+i have fun when its star wars related.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome. I wonder if those vehicles in Return of the Jedi (on that moon) get good gas mileage.

I suppose they'd have to exist for it to be a question worth asking though. Drat.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

well i went
not much as changed, just starting several tricks and furish with two lightsabers in each hand. its called Jar Kar.

not a lot of people today. only a few of them missed me, and were glad to see me.

however, during it all i got depressed all the sudden, had to sit for a bit, and i begun to cry a bit. i put my hoodie on and than dried my eyes off, and decided to head back home.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, sorry about the mixed feelings about going.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

torlin said:


> well i went
> not much as changed, just starting several tricks and furish with two lightsabers in each hand. its called Jar Kar.
> 
> not a lot of people today. only a few of them missed me, and were glad to see me.
> ...


Sorry to hear you felt that way, Tor :hug It can be discouraging some days, but I hope you continue to go and make friends.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't go last night.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

How much money did you save from gas?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im not going tonight.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im going tonight.
leaving my house around 5pm.
i got a ride with someone.
split gas, yuppie


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

sweeet dude let us know how it goes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cake said:


> sweeet dude let us know how it goes


ummm. i actually didn't go because i was having an asthma attack.
so i didn't go. i called my ride to tell him to go ahead without me.
:cry :sigh


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Dude, this stuff all looks mad fun. Heh.

Man, i wish there were some good nerd clubs or something around where i live, but there ain't.

No... This kind of place, old people come here to die. I hate this city.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this shot was taken on July 10th
[attachment=0:koihfpn6]LAJEDI(193x200).jpg[/attachment:koihfpn6]
Joe, Me, Jenn, Lisa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[attachment=0:137cyg4d]Copy-of-DSC01046 (Medium).jpg[/attachment:137cyg4d]
Taken on Thursday, September 4th, 2008


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9/11 very low turn out tonight. because its the 11th of september, which is understandable.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9/25

a small crowd last night, and we always get a group shot when people are leavin'
[attachment=0:3w4bfki8]20080925_LAJED_group (Small).jpg[/attachment:3w4bfki8]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice photo as always.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Being with a group that shares the same interest as you do, really helps you get out more and maybe they can give you help. it has been 10 months that I have been with this LAJEDI, is "world-wide community of people (known as SaberWars) who share practical Martial Arts based and Stage Combat oriented Saber techniques" quoted from description. 

Its always a blast, but sometimes the driving gets me down a bit because i am further away from west los angeles where we meet up. google map says 1hour45minutes (2/3 hours depending on traffic) to travel from my house to the park where we meet.

however, its tons of fun when i go, and get to talk about star wars, and other related items (which includes other movies as well).


----------



## hunsky (Oct 24, 2008)

sno said:


> Dude, this stuff all looks mad fun. Heh.
> 
> Man, i wish there were some good nerd clubs or something around where i live, but there ain't.
> 
> No... This kind of place, old people come here to die. I hate this city.


try meetup.com, I'm sure you will find some meetings around you.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hunsky said:


> try meetup.com, I'm sure you will find some meetings around you.


i have. science fiction is the closest thing (been there, done that).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yesterday, Thursday, November 13, 2008
attachment "111308lajedi(Large).jpg"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Who takes the photos?


----------

